# KI für Brettspiel GO Bang



## LittleWulf (21. Apr 2005)

Hi 

ich wolte für mein programmiertes Spiel noch eine KI machen, also einen Computer Gegner. 
Also gut hier die Spielregeln für die, die das Spiel nicht kennen:

das Spielfeld hat 8x8 Felder.

Das Spiel beginnt mit einem leeren Spielbrett. Die Spieler müssen
abwechselnd Spielzüge durchführen, der Spieler mit den weißen Steinen
beginnt. Steine dürfen nur auf leere Felder gelegt werden. Beim ersten
Spielzug darf der Stein auf ein beliebiges Feld gelegt werden. Ab dem
zweiten Spielzug dürfen die Steine nur auf Felder gelegt werden, von
denen mindestens eines der acht angrenzenden Felder bereits belegt ist.
Sobald mindestens fünf Steine einer Farbe eine Reihe in beliebiger
Richtung belegen, hat der entsprechende Spieler gewonnen.

Kann mir da jemand beim ansatz helfen? Also ich hatte gedacht der Mensch beginnt, und der Computer muss nur abwehren. zuerst schaut er die 8 Felder um den ersten stein an und überlegt wo er den stein setzten soll. Beim ersten zug ist es ja egal. dann  beim zweiten stein schaut er ob die beiden in einer Reihe sind und belegt ein ende der Reihe.
und so macht er es bei jedem Stein.

wäre das ein anfang?

mfg LittleWulf


----------



## SBehnen27 (24. Apr 2005)

ich habe zwar noch nie eine KI programmiert, aber genau so wüprde ich das auch machen.

is allerdings ne krasse abfragen-haspelei =D


----------



## Guest (25. Apr 2005)

Hast du das Feld als ein Array defininiert(z.b. 8x8; 0 = kein Stein; 1 = Spieler 1; 2 = Spieler 2)?
Das würde ich schonmal machen, damit hat man mathematisch ne bessere Übersicht. Wenn du das so gemacht hast, würd ich mir mal was überlegen...


----------



## LittleWulf (25. Apr 2005)

ja hab ein Array gemacht "bret[][]" erster wert x und zweiter y so wie es sich gehört :wink: 
1 = Spieler 1; 2 = Spieler 2;
kannst wohl hellsehen ?  

wäre total nett 

vielen dank für die mühe 

mfg littlewulf


----------



## Guest (25. Apr 2005)

Super, dann ist ja alles ok!
Gibst du mir deine email adresse? Dann kann ich dir immer mal'n paar Codestücke senden und vorschlagen...
Oder schreib einfach an javasource AT web DOT de, ich werd dir dann antworten.

Edit Illuvatar: Wnen du deine email so wie sie da stand irgendwo hinschreibst, kannst du sicher sein, dass Webcrawler von Spammern dich aufspüren


----------

